

Lost and found simplified - code_acdc
http://www.rewardtag.com

======
code_acdc
Just a simple web app up. I was tinkering with grails so I thought I'll use
that for my latest project. The idea is simple, you put the sticker on your
device. If someone finds it, we manage the return process you just pay for
shipping and and give the person a reward.

What do you think about this?

